# dry aging steak in home with vaccum sealing



## gic (May 6, 2015)

Does anyone know anything about this technique??

http://www.drybagsteak.com/dry-aged-steak-professionals.php

I assume I could use my awesome vp115 chamber vac to do this if it works but would need to get different bags since storage bags are impermable


----------



## lancep (May 6, 2015)

I know nothing about that; certainly it would seem that finding the right type of gas-permeable bag would be critical, otherwise you are wet-aging the beef.

Here is an interesting article about dry aging at home: http://www.seriouseats.com/2013/03/the-food-lab-complete-guide-to-dry-aging-beef-at-home.html

Talks about how long, how best, and the type of cut to use for best results.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 6, 2015)

Curious what people think that experience with both approaches--traditional and this UMAMi bag? Sound cool, but stupid pricy especially since the Old World method is pretty well tested and reliable. HA


----------



## Bill13 (May 6, 2015)

I don't see any advantage and I see the disadvantage of cost. Dry aging is stupid easy- even I can do it &#55357;&#56842;. The serious eats article is very thorough and highly recommended.


----------



## kostantinos (May 6, 2015)

i Would stick to the regular old school process. 
For the most part it is easy as long as you take time and follow all recommended steps(good circulation of air etc)

I don't see any other advantage to this bag method other than having this in a regular fridge with everything else creating an issues with odors and the like . I prefer keeping dry aged stuff in a separate chamber but to be honest i have done it on a larger scale and never in a home setting .


----------



## gic (May 6, 2015)

Yea the serious eats +1 for that!


----------



## Meccio (May 11, 2015)

This method can be practical for restaurants that don't have proper installations for dry-aging. I've tried it personally at home and its a quite interesting result. But I agree that the price does not make it practical


----------



## perneto (Jul 17, 2015)

Another source for this type of bag, in Europe: http://www.la-va.com/dry-aging-bags.htm


----------



## panda (Jul 17, 2015)

you all can throw stones at me for saying this but i find dry aged beef to be foul tasting. much prefer as fresh as possible.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 18, 2015)

well said, Theo, well said


----------

